# Bartholin Cysts



## 19030 (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone here ever get one? I had one 20 years ago and then all of a sudden I had one back in November that dissapeared once I got my period nothing in December and now for January I am getting another but on the opposite side. I should be getting my period next week.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, I suffered from them for years. Mine absessed twice last year and I finally had a marsupalization procedure done to permanently get rid of it. Most of the time the cyst never fully disapears, as it doesnt have a drainage point. They do tend to shrink and grow as they please though. Id suggest going to your gyno to get it checked out and they can give you some options. Most of the time they wont bother doing anything for you unless you have an abcess though.


----------

